# Headache



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi all,I have posted a few times but mostly just lurk and learn from all of you.IBS-C for 25 years and then IBS-D for the past 2.5 years.FM diagnosed in 1991 but as with all of us, suffered for many many years before that.As my topic title and description suggest, I am dealing with a headache that started on Dec 27 and is still with me.I am Canadian, wintering in Florida, and as such, everything I do medically must be paid for by me.I have spent hundreds at a chiro, who said the headache was cervicogenic.Bottom line tho is he couldn't fix it.Spent hundreds at a massage therapist, and while it is improved somewhat, the pain remains and is debilitating most days.I do have a massage therapist at home and she is trained in cranial sacral, lymphatic drainage and is in her 5th year of Osteopathy.She is of the opinion that the headaches are TMJ related.My opinion is that I don't care if they come from my jaw and go to my neck or come from my neck and settle in the jaw. I not only want, but really really need some relief!!! So all you FMers out there that have TMJ and wonky necks, please tell me of ALL and ANY tips, tricks, ideas, cures, or the like.I will listen and heed all of them. I am in the position of having no choice. A short aside to my tales of woe. My Canadian therapist was coming to Florida for her vacation this week for 5 weeks and agreed to see me while she was here. She would be staying about 90 minutes away but after 2 months of this daily throbbing, that was no big deal. Well, 2 days before she was to come down, she had a gall bladder attack and will be spending her vacation, getting her gall bladder removed and recouping at home in the house, looking out at the cold and snow in Ontario!!!!! Could my luck be any worse?? Seriously tho, I am just so glad that if it had to happen to her, it was in Canada and not down here.Anyway, I apologize for the long ramblings and look forward to hearing from a ton of people.Thai


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I know this helps with my migraines, but I don't know if they would help with this.Co Enzyme Q10http://headaches.about.com/cs/prevention/a/coq10_prev.htmIt may be worth a shot, especially if you are getting any light sensitivity with the headache.K.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Kathleen, Thanks for the suggestion. The headaches are not migraines, no light sensitivity either.This is more muscular, tension type.tonight is not a good one..........anyone else?Thai


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Oh bless your heart! You must be completely miserable. I am impressed that you haven't completely lost your marbles after having a headache for so very long!Where is the pain of your headache, mostly? Is it the typical Fibro headache, at the base of your skull/top of your neck? Or is it located more on the sides of your head, in the temple region? Sometimes trying to pinpoint that can help pinpoint a more tailored treatment.I also wondered if maybe you should see a pain specialist. They have special training to deal with tough pain that resists treatment.I hope we'll be able to sort something out to help you - yeesh, I get cranky after having a headache for just 1 week! "Chump change" in your book! LOL


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

M&M,Well, now that you mention it, I AM CRANKY.......lol.This headache is starting to get to my head, if you know what I mean, and I KNOW that you dK, so the headache is very widespread, which is why I am certain it is the neck and the jaw that are involved.The base of the skull, of course, and right over the back of the head to the very top. This part of my head is very tender and even my hair hurts.Teeth on the upper right are very sore, as is the right side of my nose, into the eye and sometimes the ear on the same side. The entire cheek area throbs as well as the temple area.When the therapist is working on me, many many other areas are problematic, that until she starts to work on them, I am not aware that they hurt. Typical FM body! Sure hope that someone can help.As for the pain clinic......for certain my insurance will not cover that, as my neck, jaw and FM were pre-existing conditons before I came to the States in Nov. I am spending a lot of money as it is on the MT and chiro. Anybody know off hand the cost involved in a visit with a pain specialist and does one need a referral? There again, a problem as I have no doc down here.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I cannot imagine what this must be like for you. 2 months!This will probably go in the same file as the coQ10; but I do know a chiropractor who uses magnesium to treat migraines. (And yes, I do know about Mg and D; but your Calcium might mitigate that to a degree.) As I mentioned on the thread about flavonoids, pine oil certainly helps an old co-worker of mine for his FM. Ditto the Provex CV. I hope you find something soon.Mark


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Mark, thanks for the suggestions. Magnesium is a no go, apparently at all for me! Got some herbal remedy from a friend and did not read the label well enough only to find out the hard way, Mag in there! I am not familiar with Pine Oil for Fm? I will do a search and see what there is to learn. And here I thought I knew about every thing there was to know about this condition. Oh well, just as well. gives me hope that there may be something someday that will help me.Are you familiar with Mannatech products at all?Thai


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Hmmmm. Boy, your headache is really everywhere! I'm going to continue pondering this, and seeing what kind of info I can come across. This really sounds like the mother of all headaches.Have you ever had an MRI or cat scan of your head?


----------



## Rosie (May 9, 2002)

Thai, sorry to read about your headache.A lady I was listening to yesterday was talking about natural cures said for a headache cut a lime in half and rub your forehead with the lime. This is supposed to get rid of a headache. Seeing you are wintering in Florida, limes would be cheap, it would be worth a try. This cure sounds rather far fetched to me, heck, I would give it a try.Hope you get some relief soon.


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

As I was researching this tonight, I was reading many, many reports of Fibro patients talking about that pain on the top of the head. They all said it feels like their hair hurts, just as you described.So, I researched that, and I think that some of your pain may be caused by the myofascial pain of Fibro. This website has a bit of info on that topic:http://www.fibromyalgia-symptoms.org/fibro...mysofacial.htmlBut here are a few excerpts that especially caught my attention:


> Often, pain is felt in an area distinct from the trigger point that is actually affected - this is called referred pain. The pain of myofascial syndrome is typically a dull ache, but can also produce a throbbing, stabbing, or burning sensation. Pain is often located in the jaw area, though any part of the body can be affected. One-third of myofascial pain sufferers report localized pain, while two-thirds report having pain all over their bodies.Myofascial pain can also produce a variety of other symptoms, many of which may appear unrelated. These include:numbness in the extremities popping or clicking of the joints limited movement of joints, particularly the jaw muscle weakness (manifested in dropping things) migraine or headache disturbed sleep balance problems tinnitus and ear pain double vision or blurred vision problems with memory unexplained nausea, dizziness, and sweatingCauses of Myofascial Pain SyndromeThere are numerous proposed causes of myofascial pain:Chronic Fibromyalgia Pain: People with fibromyalgia may get myofascial pain syndrome as a result of their fibromyalgia pain. Compensating for pain can often cause reduced movement or an unhealthy posture, leading to the formation of trigger points. The severe pain caused by fibromyalgia also causes muscle contractions around tender points, referred to as guarding. Eventually these muscle contractions cause trigger points to form in addition to the tender points of fibromyalgia.


Not sure really IF or HOW this information could help you. I just ran across it, and found it interesting.As for pain clinics, I've never been, but I would guess they could be fairly expensive. The other thing is that they often have you sign agreements about not getting treated for your pain anywhere else - since they often use narcotic pain relievers. So, something like that might prove too limiting to you as far as future treatment goes.One other brain storm I had was the new drug Lyrica. It is a drug targeted at neuropathic pain - such as is occuring in Fibro bodies. It actually disrupts the nerve signals that transmit the pain. I wonder if that could give you any relief from any of the pain you're getting.Before trying Lyrica though, you could try taking an anti-depressant for pain relief. Those have been widely used to treat chronic pain for years before Lyrica was approved for Fibro patients. Tricyclics are typical used at lower doseages, SSRIs and SNRIs are being used these days for chronic pain too. Especially the type of nerve pain in Fibro, which is resistant to typical pain meds.Have you tried any anti-d's for pain relief? Or even Lyrica yet? These are just a few brainstorms I had today while thinking about you, and wanted to run them past you just in case you've not tried them yet. I'll keep looking to see if I can turn up anything else.Keep hanging in there!


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

M&M,Thanks so much for all the info.I do have Chronic Myofascial Pain Syndrome, and so am familiar with guarding, referred pain, trigger points and certainly a high % of the symptoms you listed.....







I was afraid of that when it comes to the pain clinics. Kinda makes them a no go for me.I have tried the SSRI's in the past and really that did not do that much for me. As for Lyrica, no I have not tried this and this may be something I should discuss with my doc when I return to Canada in May. It was relatively new up there when we came down in the fall. I hate pills and the thoughts of having to take this #### on a long term basis, BUT, I also hate this pain and the limits it is putting on me. We all must do what we must do!!!On a positive note, the headache is actually somewhat better this last couple of days......yeah.It seems to be to the point of coming and going as opposed to being a real pain in the $%^# on a continual basis.It is still with me on a daily basis but not to the severity as in the past.Anyway , thanks to all for ideas and well wishes.Thai


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

Any progress with your headache? Or still waxing and waning depending on the day?Wish I could be of more help. Hey, you could always sprain your ankle to get your mind off the headache!







Ever helpful!


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

M&M, The headache is improving daily. Have no idea why but at this point I don't care!The intensity is far less, as is the amount of time I am aware of it.Thanks for caring enough to ask.Thai


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Pleased to hear this, Thai. I hope it continues.Mark


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Mark,Yeah,me too.....lol.Thanks for the email, I did get it and read it. Just didn't get back to you......sorry.Am thinking of trying the Provex when I head back to Canada in May.Hubby has ADD, and along with the IBS, and FM, I have numerous other issues that I am sure could benefit from a GOOD anti-oxidant.Thai


----------

